
Ask HN: What tools/workflow do you use for managing features/bugs/todos? - samuel02
I'm working on a web application that is still private alpha. Right now I use Things.app for my todos, with my app as a project tagging todos 0.1, 0.2 etc. I also have a Basecamp account for communicating with some test users, receiving some bug reports/feature requests there as well as via email. Additionally I end up using Github Issues now and then for different things.<p>What is your workflow? What tools and how do you combine them into the ultimate workflow for managing all tasks/feature requests/bugs coming from you/your team and from your customers?
======
rendezvouscp
I can’t offer a solution for the ultimate workflow, but I can make some
suggestions based on what I do. I also use Things, and I have an area for the
company where I put all bugs and feature requests. When a user mentions an
existing bug or feature request, I can increase the count to track the
popularity of an item. For each release, I create a new project and add all
the to-do items that I want to complete for that release. I usually schedule
items based on when I think I can have them done by, which gives me a pretty
strong indicator if I start slipping my schedule.

[As for everything else, I use email for all communication and don’t use
Github, so everything stays in email or Things.]

~~~
samuel02
That seems like a clean setup, but it gets complicated when you want to have
some transparency, e.g. show clients that you are aware of a problem and
working on it, like a ticket system..

------
yogo
PostFrenzy (<http://postfrenzy.com>), if you collect any of those items via
email then you simply forward the email (editing the message first if
necessary) to the workspace where it belongs. For a particular product you
might have a workspace for features, another for bugs, and so on.

------
jat1
Not sure if I am allowed to post links but I posted a blog post on this
subject recently <http://www.blackspiral.co.uk/blog/> comparing
Trello/Redmine/Jira. Have used all three on recent projects.

If you do check out the link, the blog isn't fully featured yet so please
ignore that!

------
factorialboy
Try Review19 - <http://review19.com>

------
aberatiu
Atlassian's JIRA and Confluence. Nothing more to say.

~~~
samuel02
Will they fit smaller teams and projects as well? Also, how do you handle
incoming reports/requests from clients?

~~~
aberatiu
The size of the team doesn't matter. It will fit your need regardless the
number of the developers. For the client interaction, you create an account
for them with the right permissions and that's it. I've been working for about
a year now with JIRA and Confluence and I can't belive I didn't use it before.

~~~
samuel02
I looked into the Atlassian tools but they seem too overkill for me, currently
the project is still quite small and I just have a couple of clients, and only
collaborating with other people occasionally.. But thanks for the tip! Will
definitely look into it again when the project has grown bigger.

